
Pai’s FCC says 25Mbps is fast enough - dtien
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/08/speedier-broadband-standards-pais-fcc-says-25mbps-is-fast-enough/
======
walrus01
What is messed up is asymmetric upstream in last mile access systems that have
been built on top of legacy infrastructure. I fully realize the technical
limitations in RF bandwidth in old copper cable plant for DOCSIS3 and 3.1
deployment. ISPs like Comcast, Charter and others have reasons to build things
in a highly asymmetric fashion. But I am seriously disappointed that my home
Comcast connection can do 220 Mbps down and is rate limited to 6.3 Mbps
upstream, yet I pay $82 a month for it.

Active ethernet in a condo or apartment building in my same region is 1000 x
1000 for the same $80 a month.

Or Centurylink GPON which can achieve 300-400 Mbps upstream for the same
price, in places where it's available.

